# North Alabama results



## L Magee (May 12, 2005)

Got this over the phone, but I think it is right:

1st Blew-G Horner/C Moody
2nd Ozzy-S Anthony/C Moody
3rd Ace-L Magee/ C Moody
4th ------------/C Moody
Jams ??????

Congrats to Gene, that is a lot of points. Congrats to Charlie Moody. Looks like you have to better Charlie's truck if you want any points.


----------



## Gene (May 6, 2004)

Derby fourth was Slugger owned by Pam Park handler Charlie Moody.
Thanks for the Congrats Lou, go job on Ace third place. It was a Moody Sweep in the Derby. Good derby for Charlie. 25 dogs and finishing 1-4. Way to go Charlie Moody.   

Gene


----------



## Franco (Jun 27, 2003)

Way to go Blew and Gene! Nice to get that beautiful BLUE after all those REDS! 8) 

Looks like Pam's going well with Trumarc's Micky Mantle(Slugger). When did he go to Charlie?


----------



## Stylesl (Feb 1, 2004)

Q results

1st CC Whitie Beauregard Rogue O Terry Benda H Ledford
2nd Ida Reds Roly Poly O/H Jim Pickering
3rd Southland's Order in the Court O Susan Bledsoe H Sletten
4th Ida Red's Sweet Jen O/H James Nagy
RJ Smackwater's Star Catcher SH O/H Valarie Marks
J Pierce's Pucker Factor Pirogue MH O/H Keith Farmer
J Poe's Rapping Tapping Raven O/H Lisa Styles

A tough Q with a retired gun in the first and fourth series. Started with 25 dog I think. Congrats to all placements and finishers! 

Lisa 
The newest member of the "handle on the last bird of the last series" club!


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

Way to go Chubby, Jen, Catcher, Pirogue, and Raven! What an all star lineup!!!!


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

> 3rd Southland's Order in the Court O Susan Bledsoe H Sletten


Isn't that our own JusticeDog getting color in the Q? Congrats!

Perusing the rest of the Q I recognise some other RTFers. Good Going!!


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

Congratulations Susan! I didn't put your real name and RTF name together!


----------



## mbrookins (Dec 21, 2004)

Congratulations to Terry Benda, Chris Ledford, and "Bogie". That is two Qualifying firsts in a row.


----------



## Andy Carlson (Jan 3, 2003)

Congrats to Susan and Lisa!! 

Saw Raven run when I was down south and she's a nice girl!  

Andy


----------



## Mark Sehon (Feb 10, 2003)

Big congrats to Gene And Blew! How many points does that make for Blew?


Charlie Moody sure is tearing up the south!!!!


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

Howard N said:


> > 3rd Southland's Order in the Court O Susan Bledsoe H Sletten
> 
> 
> Isn't that our own JusticeDog getting color in the Q? Congrats!
> ...


Yes, thanks, all! That's my 90# baby dog, Gavel. It's a very special placement. Gavel was on the injury list the entire 2005. He's only been with Paul for 3 months, and due to have about 12 stitches in a foot, lost one month of training. So, I hope this indicates a great team between him and Paul!


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

Mark Sehon said:


> Charlie Moody sure is tearing up the south!!!!


I judged him at madison last year...... he does a nice job when he's up north, also!


----------



## JB03 (Sep 29, 2005)

Any open results?


----------



## 3blackdogs (Aug 23, 2004)

*Gavel - Here come da judge!*

*3rd - Southland's Order in the Court, owner - Susan Bledsoe, handler - Sletten *

Yeehaw!! This is great!! Poor Gavel had a number of unfortunate...um... medical setbacks, I'll let his mom explain....

So this is extra special, given the amount of time on the 'injured, sitting on the bench' that Gavel did over the past year.

I think he and Paul are going to do great things together!


----------



## Bente (Dec 3, 2004)

Congratulations to all who finished and placed.

Looks like a couple of Ida-Red dogs had a good weekend at the Qual. Congratulations!!


----------



## Vicki Worthington (Jul 9, 2004)

*North Alabama*

CONGRATULATIONS 

Lou MacGee and Ace. That's 6 points with months left to run.

That Cruise Legacy just keeps on!


----------



## Vicki Worthington (Jul 9, 2004)

*North Alabama*

CONGRATULATIONS 

Lou MacGee and Ace. That's 7 (or is it 8?) points with months left to run.

That Cruise Legacy just keeps on!


----------



## Emily Faith (Feb 5, 2003)

Congratulations, Gavel, Susan and Paul! Only the second time out and Gav-man is already getting the hang of it! 

Congrats also to Charlie Moody! He sure does a great job with his dogs. He is a very nice, hard working young man and it is always pleasant to see him at a trial.


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

> Q results
> 
> 2nd Ida Reds Roly Poly O/H Jim Pickering
> 
> 4th Ida Red's Sweet Jen O/H James Nagy


Congratulations to the Goldens!!


----------



## Matt G (Nov 4, 2004)

Congrats to Charlie Moody on the Derby SWEEP!!!!


----------



## Granddaddy (Mar 5, 2005)

Anyone have open & am results?


----------



## Franco (Jun 27, 2003)

Someone has to know the All Age results!?!

None of use from down here went to N Bama, too far and we needed a break. 

The Cajun Riviera FT & Social Club trained in Washington. La this past weekend. :wink:


----------



## Brian Cockfield (Jun 4, 2003)

They're on EE Booty.


----------



## Granddaddy (Mar 5, 2005)

Brian Cockfield said:


> They're on EE Booty.


Eventually they will be but not yet...anybody have the open & am results?


----------



## bull (Apr 9, 2004)

I don't have all the places but in the open
1st - Hidden Bay Muchos Brios - Bicknell - Dave Smith
2nd - Bull (me) New FC (yea)
3rd - Asa's Maserati Jack - Anderson - Mike Long
4th - JB's Flower Power - Kaiser - Charlie Moody

Am 
1st - Jolie Catin - Lee Jolly
2nd - Hidden Bay's BMW - Jeff Talley

That is all I have.

Steve O'Connell 
(Bull's Lucky Dad)


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

WOOHOO!!!!! Way to go FC Bull and Steve! We're so happy for you!
Becky and Hoss


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

*CONGRATULATIONS BULL!!!!*


----------



## Roger Perry (Nov 6, 2003)

bull said:


> I don't have all the places but in the open
> 1st - Hidden Bay Muchos Brios - Bicknell - Dave Smith
> 2nd - Bull (me) New FC (yea)
> 3rd - Asa's Maserati Jack - Anderson - Mike Long
> ...


Congratulations!


----------



## Dave Kress (Dec 20, 2004)

*North alabama*

Congratulations to Steve and Bull! I saw Bull win the Chatannooga Amateur as 2 year old and one just knew he was special. And if one notices the special bond Steve has with Bull then the complete picture starts to clear. A nice team- way to go.
dave and marty


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

bull said:


> I don't have all the places but in the open
> 1st - Hidden Bay Muchos Brios - Bicknell - Dave Smith
> *2nd - Bull (me) New FC (yea)*3rd - Asa's Maserati Jack - Anderson - Mike Long
> 4th - JB's Flower Power - Kaiser - Charlie Moody
> ...


Congrats Bull & Stevie O'Connell! Couldn't happen to a nicer guy.


----------

